# New Gas Line under patio slab and bricks



## luriesd (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a built-in fire pit, but the old gas line is not functioning. Gas company put a nipple with a stop-cock on the outside of the house for me. I want to put a gas line from that nipple, under the concrete patio slab, and to the existing pit. Between the pit and the house (about 12 feet total) is 5 feet of concrete slab, and then 7 feet of basketweave brick.

For the concrete portion:Any reason I can't just rent a concrete saw and cut the slab, then trench it out, have a plumber attach the new line, and fill it back in? I know it will show a little differently than the original concrete but not concerned too much...

For the brick portion: Can I "remove" just the few bricks I need to put in the line, or am I going to have to destroy the whole pattern and start again? This would be a huge job, because the entire fire pit sits on a 7' radius circle of the bricks...

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look up hydraulic drilling to get under the concrete part.

This is done often to install pipes under existing walks, drives , etc.

As for the paver portion it is possible to remove and replace them to plumb underneath, takes time and attention to detail.

I suggest numbering the pavers with a washable marker and replacing each one in reverse order. 


ED


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Like Ed said, I would definitely do hydraulic drilling (actually Hydro using water) to go under the concrete instead of cutting it up. It's a pretty short distance so it shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

The only problem with hydro drilling is, that you may not come out exactly where you want it to, so if it has to be at an exact point, you may want to go with a saw cut.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Check your current local gas code. Some jurisdictions now require lines buried under structure to be buried in conduit and that conduit to be vented.


----------

